# My first real attempt at marquetry:



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

It has been a long time since I have had the opportunity to do any woodworking, but this is one of my last projects that I never took a picture of. I made this marquetry piece for some friends as a Christmas gift and forgot to take a picture of it before giving it to them. Now, I have a pic and I am sharing.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Well...Thanks for sharing! It's awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

I know who that is !! Nice job


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

good work


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks great man!!


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

The most famous carpenter of all.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

That's awesome. pardon my ignorance, but how do you make something like that?


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

chsdiyer said:


> That's awesome. pardon my ignorance, but how do you make something like that?


 I bought a variety package of veneers from my local Woodcraft store. Once I decided which veneers I liked best for my chosen design (I found a relief-style pic of Jesus online and used that), I used the standard method of marquetry. This involves stacking the veneers and fixing their position using tape while you cut through both veneers. Now you have two identical pieces that you have cut out of both veneers and you can place one (let's say the dark one) into the void created in the other veneer (the light one). Now use tape to temporarily affix it into its position. Once all of your pieces have been cut out and temporarily affixed, you glue the whole thing down to another piece of wood (I used 1/4" plywood). Once this dries, you remove the tape, trim it, and frame it up.


----------



## KnowWhatMomKnows (Jul 23, 2021)

anoldlady said:


> It has been a long time since I have had the opportunity to do any woodworking, but this is one of my last projects that I never took a picture of. I made this marquetry piece for some friends as a Christmas gift and forgot to take a picture of it before giving it to them. Now, I have a pic and I am sharing.


HI, I do not see the picture, did you take it down or do you have it located someplace else? I would LOVE To see it, I just got into Marquetry Myself


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Mom - this thread is from 2012 - lots have changed since then.

and since it is so old and no longer serves a purpose, it will be closed for any further posts.
anyone that is interested in "Marquetry" should use the search feature at the top of this forum.


----------

